# Experten: Zero-Day-Exploit sehr gefährlich



## Captain Picard (2 April 2007)

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/76074/


> Der von Microsoft bestätigte Zero-Day-Exploit , der auch schon von Angreifern ausgenutzt wird, ist nach Einschätzung von Sicherheitsexperten sehr gefährlich. Er liege auf demselben Niveau wie die Windows Metafile-Schwachstelle von vor über einem Jahr, die in Windows XP und Windows 2003 existierte.


http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/87724/from/rss09


> Microsoft kündigt *vorzeitiges *Update für Lücke im Internet Explorer an


dann brennt es


----------



## Gluko (4 April 2007)

*Vorgezogenes Update von Microsoft für ANI-Lücke*

gestern Abend auf heise.de:
Vorgezogenes Update von Microsoft für ANI-Lücke http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/87829

Gruß
Gluko


----------



## Captain Picard (4 April 2007)

*AW: Experten: Zero-Day-Exploit sehr gefährlich*

http://www.pcwelt.de/news/sicherheit/76294/
Warnung:


> Der ursprüngliche Entdecker der ANI-Lücke, Alexander Sotirov vom Sicherheitsunternehmen Determina, hat sich zu Wort gemeldet und erklärt, Firefox nutze die selben anfälligen Systemkomponenten von Windows wie der Internet Explorer oder andere Browser. Daher sei Firefox prinzipiell ebenfalls ein geeigneter Kandidat, um mit passendem Exploit-Code Malware einzuschleusen


und  teilweise Entwarnung 


> Die gute Nachricht ist allerdings, dass die derzeit auf breiter Front eingesetzten Varianten des ANI-Exploits nur mit dem IE funktionieren, nicht jedoch mit Firefox oder anderen Browsern - soweit diese nicht nur Aufsätze für den IE sind. Es dürfte jedoch für potenzielle Angreifer kein unlösbares Problem sein Exploit-Code zu entwickeln, der auch mit Firefox funktioniert.


----------

